# Dunfermline or Edinburgh area 17th and 18th July



## smange (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Guys

Heading over to Scotland for a week in July and will be up visiting my father for a couple of nights.

Im in St Andrews on monday 16th with Euan (golfcitydweller) and looking for a game in or around the Dunfermline/Edinburgh area for the tuesday and wednesday

Anytime would suit me on tuesday 17th but would need to be early enough on the wednesday as I have to be back down in the borders that afternoon

Anyone free and fancy a knock


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2012)

How about Muckhart?


----------



## munro007 (Jun 20, 2012)

Your all welcome to play Craigmillar Park. Great track, with great views over the city.


----------



## Toad (Jun 20, 2012)

If you want to travel a wee bit further you can join me at my place for a game.


----------



## smange (Jun 20, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			How about Muckhart?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Greig

Muckhart would be great mate, you free any of those two dates?


----------



## smange (Jun 20, 2012)

Toad said:



			If you want to travel a wee bit further you can join me at my place for a game.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you Toad?


----------



## Toad (Jun 20, 2012)

Perth but play at Blairgowrie mate, 35mins roughly from Dunfermline.


----------



## smange (Jun 20, 2012)

Toad said:



			Perth but play at Blairgowrie mate, 35mins roughly from Dunfermline.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to play Blairgowrie mate, would probably have to be the tuesday though as I say I have to be back in the borders on the wednesday afternoon. Would the tuesday suit you, anytime of day is ok for me


----------



## Toad (Jun 20, 2012)

Tuesday would be good for me, some time around 10am suit you ok as I'm on the school run later lol.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you guys fancy a game at my place Tuesday night about 5.30


----------



## Toad (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah lol and do you fancy mine at 10am or are you working?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah i would lol,but got my youngest im afraid so night only for me,we'll get a game sorted some time mate


----------



## smange (Jun 20, 2012)

Toad said:



			Tuesday would be good for me, some time around 10am suit you ok as I'm on the school run later lol.
		
Click to expand...

10am is good for me mate.


----------



## smange (Jun 20, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			How about Muckhart?
		
Click to expand...

Are you available on the wednesday morning then Greig as it looks like im at Blairgowrie on the tuesday?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 21, 2012)

smange said:



			Are you available on the wednesday morning then Greig as it looks like im at Blairgowrie on the tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

I can be available either day mate. Just looking to put some leave days in for the month ahead so can do whichever day is more suitable.


----------



## smange (Jun 21, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			I can be available either day mate. Just looking to put some leave days in for the month ahead so can do whichever day is more suitable.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days, so we can go with the Wednesday morning then? Anytime around 9.30-10am would be perfect for me


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 21, 2012)

smange said:



			Happy days, so we can go with the Wednesday morning then? Anytime around 9.30-10am would be perfect for me
		
Click to expand...

0930 is fine with me. I drop my wee boy off at 0900 so can head straight up.


----------



## smange (Jun 21, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			0930 is fine with me. I drop my wee boy off at 0900 so can head straight up.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect then. It's a long time since I was up that way, how long will it take me from the town roughly?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 21, 2012)

smange said:



			Perfect then. It's a long time since I was up that way, how long will it take me from the town roughly?
		
Click to expand...

From Dunfermline it's about 25 minutes. You can either head up the Wellwood road and out that way, or up Saline and then out the back road (if you know the Church Street back road in Saline it's about 10 minutes quicker).


----------



## smange (Jun 21, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			From Dunfermline it's about 25 minutes. You can either head up the Wellwood road and out that way, or up Saline and then out the back road (if you know the Church Street back road in Saline it's about 10 minutes quicker).
		
Click to expand...

OK well will probably head into Saline then and let satnav take over from there.

I will aim to be there just after 9.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 21, 2012)

smange said:



			OK well will probably head into Saline then and let satnav take over from there.

I will aim to be there just after 9.
		
Click to expand...

Or meet me in Saline and follow me up, not sure satnav will take you the back route.


----------



## smange (Jun 22, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Do you guys fancy a game at my place Tuesday night about 5.30
		
Click to expand...

Steve, would loved to have got a game at your place that evening but i am supposed to be visiting my dad so i better actually spend some time with him seeing as it looks like im in St Andrews monday evening, Blairgowrie tuesday morning and Muckhart wednesday morning before heading back down to borders.

Next time im over I will definitely be looking for a game at Scotscraig though


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 22, 2012)

smange said:



			Steve, would loved to have got a game at your place that evening but i am supposed to be visiting my dad so i better actually spend some time with him seeing as it looks like im in St Andrews monday evening, Blairgowrie tuesday morning and Muckhart wednesday morning before heading back down to borders.

Next time im over I will definitely be looking for a game at Scotscraig though
		
Click to expand...

No probs Stephen,just give me a shout and hopefully we can organise something.


----------



## smange (Jun 22, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			No probs Stephen,just give me a shout and hopefully we can organise something.
		
Click to expand...

im up with Euan on the monday night, you should come and join us if your available.


----------

